# Young Patriot goes off on Obedient Americans



## Calypso Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

Your default position should always be....Distrust Government. 

Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.


----------



## surada (Aug 2, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your default position should always be....Distrust Government.
> 
> Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.



Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## White 6 (Aug 2, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your default position should always be....Distrust Government.
> 
> Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.


Why?  What did they do to you, knee-cap you?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

LEftists shouldn't be talking about knees.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.



He's right, get that boot off your neck.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 2, 2021)

People didn't "just take it", Did he miss the lawsuits? He needs to be a little more informed.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> People didn't "just take it", Did he miss the lawsuits? He needs to be a little more informed.


No...MOST people took it. Most people enjoyed, wallowed, bathed in their servitude, and lambasted anyone who did not.


----------



## Vrenn (Aug 2, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your default position should always be....Distrust Government.
> 
> Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.



And because you are a public health hazard, maybe we should lock your butt up so the rest of us can enjoy our freedom in public safety.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.





surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.



Did you feel like you were looking into a mirror?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

> And because you are a public health hazard, maybe we should lock your butt up so the rest of us can enjoy our freedom in public safety.



its bullshit.   and you would love to lock up conservatives wouldn't you.   That's what all your side is saying.    It's so much easier to mask up and take that vaxx like the gov't tells you to. That's takes no thinking no brains, no guts no courage.     I'm sorry for you.    You've no discernment and you will die a slave of the state.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.


I couldn’t even imagine


surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.


Demons hate hearing the truth. It’s their enemy.

They also hate strong rational men


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 2, 2021)

The whole thing was a minor inconvenience at best.

People need to stop being such *****.


----------



## Vrenn (Aug 2, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> its bullshit.   and you would love to lock up conservatives wouldn't you.   That's what all your side is saying.    It's so much easier to mask up and take that vaxx like the gov't tells you to. That's takes no thinking no brains, no guts no courage.     I'm sorry for you.    You've no discernment and you will die a slave of the state.


Hate to break it to you but I am a conservative and get insulted when one of you animals claim you are one.  Public Safety is not and never has been a political football.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 2, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> Hate to break it to you but I am a conservative and get insulted when one of you animals claim you are one.  Public Safety is not and never has been a political football.


Are you trying to say "defund the police" is not a political football?  It is political theater at its worst and it damn sure is reducing public safety.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.


IOW, he's absolutely right about everything.


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your default position should always be....Distrust Government.
> 
> Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.



That young Patriot has more common sense in his little finger than all Leftists put  together!

Bravo!


----------



## freyasman (Aug 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> People didn't "just take it", Did he miss the lawsuits? He needs to be a little more informed.


Way too many people did.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 2, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> And because you are a public health hazard, maybe we should lock your butt up so the rest of us can enjoy our freedom in public safety.


And that right there is how an authoritarian reacts to anyone who defies their illegitimate assertions of authority.

Remember these people; they are the most dangerous thing amongst us.
They are the ones who would have been concentration camp guards.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 2, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> No...MOST people took it. Most people enjoyed, wallowed, bathed in their servitude, and lambasted anyone who did not.



 It only takes one lawsuit.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It only takes one lawsuit.


Not this time bud. We all know what this is gonna take...and you wont find it in any court room. 
This time it is for all the marbles. The system is no use, against the system.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 2, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Not this time bud. We all know what this is gonna take...and you wont find it in any court room.
> This time it is for all the marbles. The system is no use, against the system.



 Did you not pay attention? There were 3-4 lawsuits ruled on and they all came down on the side of the church.

 This time? What time? What happened?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 2, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Did you not pay attention? There were 3-4 lawsuits ruled on and they all came down on the side of the church.
> 
> This time? What time? What happened?


Government and healthcare workers will be terminated from employment if you do not have a vaccination.
Private enterprise will require you to show vaccination status via app to use their services. That will eventually include purchase of food.
What are you going to do about that? Sue them? For what? 
Eventually, you will have to provide vaccine status to drive cars, use government services, access government buildings.

You have no idea what is coming. This is the start of the Beast System.

Better get right.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 2, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Government and healthcare workers will be terminated from employment if you do not have a vaccination.
> Private enterprise will require you to show vaccination status via app to use their services. That will eventually include purchase of food.
> What are you going to do about that? Sue them? For what?
> Eventually, you will have to provide vaccine status to drive cars, use government services, access government buildings.
> ...



 I addressed a specific issue he pointed out. If you want to address something different, fine. 

 Nobody is going to do squat going forward. People are going to ignore restrictions.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 2, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Government and healthcare workers will be terminated from employment if you do not have a vaccination.
> Private enterprise will require you to show vaccination status via app to use their services. That will eventually include purchase of food.
> What are you going to do about that? Sue them? For what?
> Eventually, you will have to provide vaccine status to drive cars, use government services, access government buildings.
> ...


I agree part way until you went off of the grid with the purchase of food and beyond.  They are not going that far and if any moron ever did they would be dinner.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Not this time bud. We all know what this is gonna take...and you wont find it in any court room.
> This time it is for all the marbles. The system is no use, against the system.


I gotta agree.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I addressed a specific issue he pointed out. If you want to address something different, fine.
> 
> Nobody is going to do squat going forward. People are going to ignore restrictions.


We certainly are.


----------



## Vrenn (Aug 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I addressed a specific issue he pointed out. If you want to address something different, fine.
> 
> Nobody is going to do squat going forward. People are going to ignore restrictions.



Guess again, cupcake.  You want Government Employment?  You will get vaccinated.  Or you will wear a mask and be tested each and every week or not be employed.  Look for Health Departments and Services to follow suit, why they haven't already is beyond me.  And that is right now.  If it doesn't get better, look for tightening up of employment.  And the Courts have already sided with the Employers.


----------



## surada (Aug 3, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Did you feel like you were looking into a mirror?



This is the kind of kid you get when you spoil him, indulge him and fail to set boundaries.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Wow.. What an obnoxious twerp.





We aren't talking about you, derpy.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 3, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> Guess again, cupcake.  You want Government Employment?  You will get vaccinated.  Or you will wear a mask and be tested each and every week or not be employed.  Look for Health Departments and Services to follow suit, why they haven't already is beyond me.  And that is right now.  If it doesn't get better, look for tightening up of employment.  And the Courts have already sided with the Employers.



 I don't want government employment. I'm retired.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 3, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your default position should always be....Distrust Government.
> 
> Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.


Has he ever voted?  Where was he during the Vietnam war.


----------



## surada (Aug 3, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Has he ever voted?  Where was he during the Vietnam war.



He's just a young snot..


----------



## pknopp (Aug 3, 2021)

surada said:


> He's just a young snot..



 It was "young snots" that protested the Vietnam war and got us out of it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your default position should always be....Distrust Government.
> 
> Get off your bloody knees and stand up like MEN.



This in spades.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> And because you are a public health hazard, maybe we should lock your butt up so the rest of us can enjoy our freedom in public safety.



"safety"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> Hate to break it to you but I am a conservative and get insulted when one of you animals claim you are one.  Public Safety is not and never has been a political football.



Conservative? What are you trying to conserve, for pity's sake?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It was "young snots" that protested the Vietnam war and got us out of it.


Where was he during our alleged war on terror?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 3, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Where was he during our alleged war on terror?



 No idea.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> No idea.


Where is he on this issue:
Mounting research suggests the variants are placing greater strain on the vaccines. When people are infected with the delta variant, Huffman said they produce a thousand times greater viral load than seen from the original COVID-19 strain. That means the delta variant is more efficient at spreading and every time an infected person coughs, sneezes or speaks, they potentially release much more of the virus — and opportunities to get someone else sick — than earlier in the pandemic.








						Breakthrough COVID infections show 'the unvaccinated are now putting the vaccinated at risk'
					

Occasional breakthroughs are expected with any vaccine, but more transmissible variants spread among so many unvaccinated people in the United States has placed greater strain on highly effective and safe COVID-19 vaccines.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## pknopp (Aug 3, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Where is he on this issue:



 Maybe you should ask him.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 3, 2021)

The little twerp should have been around back in the '60s when the were enslaving guys his age to go off and die in some meaningless military escapade.

Thank God us Boomers put an end to that nonsense.


----------



## Vrenn (Aug 3, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> its bullshit.   and you would love to lock up conservatives wouldn't you.   That's what all your side is saying.    It's so much easier to mask up and take that vaxx like the gov't tells you to. That's takes no thinking no brains, no guts no courage.     I'm sorry for you.    You've no discernment and you will die a slave of the state.



You aren't a Conservative.  You are an imbalanced health hazard.  You should be surrounded by warning signs no matter where you go at all times.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> Guess again, cupcake.  You want Government Employment?  You will get vaccinated.  Or you will wear a mask and be tested each and every week or not be employed.  Look for Health Departments and Services to follow suit, why they haven't already is beyond me.  And that is right now.  If it doesn't get better, look for tightening up of employment.  And the Courts have already sided with the Employers.


And then employees turn down the shot and insist on the weekly testing and the employer gets tired of* paying* for that really fast, like within a couple weeks....... and then it goes away and they stop this nonsense.


The shot doesn't keep you from having to wear a mask.

The shot doesn't keep you from getting covid.

The shot doesn't keep you from spreading covid.

The shot doesn't keep the tyrants from trying to mandate lockdowns and restrictions.

The shot has lots of adverse side effects, for lots of people, up to and including, death.

And no one has any idea at all what the long term effects of this shot are going to be, because all you folks who got it?
*You* are the human trials.




So tell me again......... *why* the hell would _*anyone*_ get this shot?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 3, 2021)

The Empire Strikes Back: Just Following Orders
					

"What a coincidence! I'll just be following orders when I pull the lever and watch your necks snap. History is funny like that." Saw senio...




					raconteurreport.blogspot.com
				



From the link;
_"The Empire Strikes Back: Just Following Orders_​_
_

_

__"What a coincidence! I'll just be following orders when I pull the
lever and watch your necks snap. History is funny like that."_
_
Saw senior management today for a totally unrelated issue. As meeting wrapped up, they noted they had no record on file of my COVID vaccination status.
Me: Decline to answer, thanks anyhow.
Them: This is what we're getting as guidelines from the Califrutopia Department of Public Health.
_


> _That was their killshot. They really think they can tell employees to jump off a cliff, and then point to the state and say "They *made* us tell you." Um, ...sideways with a dull rusty chainsaw, bucko._


_
Me: This company hasn't done anything stupid with regard to COVID from last year until now. You really don't want to start doing stupid things now just because the state recommends them. You're going to get a lot of pushback, including from me, of a kind you don't want.
Them: We've already gotten a lot of pushback.
Me: My second call, if you follow through on this, will be refusal on all grounds, and a telephone call to someone with "Esq." after their name. I won't be tortured, and I won't be singled out, on capricious and arbitrary grounds, nor tolerate a hostile workplace environment. The state may be pushing this, but management and employees here are where the rubber is going to meet the road, and you'll end up paying a heavy price to "go along". Please, pass those concerns up the chain.
Them: But...but...but...reasons!
Me: In so many words:


*"Don't push it, or I'll give you a war you won't believe. Let it go."*

Them: Good talk! Bye!"_


----------

